# Lyft weekly goal? Some weird pop up on login



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone else get something like that? 

I had a popup show up when I opened the app and it asked me to input a dollar amount, and it stated something similar to: Lyft would “help keep me on track” for that amount. Yeah, right.

I didn’t get a screenshot and can’t get it to pop up again, go figure. 

But has anyone gotten something like this before? And did anything actually happen?  WTFork Lyfto


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have when I initially installed the app, haven't seen it come up since


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

They should ask how many miles your willing to drive to pick up a pax and they'll try to keep you on track to not dead mile your car.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> They should ask how many miles your willing to drive to pick up a pax and they'll try to keep you on track to not dead mile your car.


That would actually be a nice feature to have, 'mileage saver' or something.

Too bad it benefits drivers, so the corporate worker who brings up that idea in a meeting will end up being fired instantly


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

I just got the Goal popup today. So I entered something. But I just submitted a ticket to ask what it is about. Will report back...


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Explanatjon from support.
"Please take into account that the Weekly Goal is something that's set up only once in the account but this is more in order to motivate you and keep on reminding you how close you're to reach the goal you set for yourself.

Is something that you'll be able to see in your account when you're almost at the goal amount to motivate you. "


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I got that. I entered $5000/week. I heard Rovil laughing from here


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

"Tell us how desperate you are, we will figure out how to use it to our advantage."

Same as the annoying "rate the app" popup, I have come to think they are just checking on driver attitude. I just click the X to get rid of it.

I will admit I have been doing this too long, and may be a bit jaded. Thankfully my car times out in a few months.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Thought it'll be more meaningful if they start publishing the average earning like weather forecast, we'd know how to set the goal.


----------

